# 144 Hz 1ms BenQ XL2411T 24", just released.



## DeadSkull

How did you get a hold of this monitor? I cant find it anywhere on google.


----------



## FlighterPilot

PM sent


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> How did you get a hold of this monitor? I cant find it anywhere on google.


It is not sold here, I had it imported from the UK.


----------



## cabbage32

this is a very impressive monitor. 144hz confirmed? WOW!


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, 1st monitor in existence with 144 Hz and 1ms pixel response time.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

To bad shipping on this thing is going to be over $40...


----------



## LivingChampion

Bult-in 3D Emitter?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> To bad shipping on this thing is going to be over $40...


Should be around $30 for most of the contiguous 48. Hawaii/Alaska of course would be more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Bult-in 3D Emitter?


No.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Should be around $30 for most of the contiguous 48. Hawaii/Alaska of course would be more.
> No.


Want to give me a quote to 02189? May be interested. I tried to figure it out myself but what I got was around $45 but I am not sure how you plan on shipping it.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Double Post.


----------



## VettePilot

If this is supposed to be the wazoo gaming monitor why would you be selling it? So hard to find I would think it would be the best edge to have. Is it at all an improvement over the Samsung 120hz? I know oyu have used those in the past.


----------



## novacaneed

is there a way to get the zero motion blur on my XL2410T??


----------



## Keithv1218

you mention "with lightboost capability" i thought lightboost doesnt work on 144Hz monitor? is this true?


----------

